# Ski Sundown 2.21.10



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *2.21.10

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown

*Conditions: *spring-ish, sunny, windy in the afternoon

*Trip Report: *Took Megan and Jake up to Sundown for the afternoon. Megan really wanted to give NASTAR a try.  We hit the slopes around 1:00. Jake split and did his own thing while Meg and I cruised all the Tom's options and Nor Easter.  EX bumps didn't dissapoint again today   I own that right line!

Hooked back up with Jake @ 2:30 and signed the kids up for NASTAR. Kids did a bunch of runs. Jake scored a bronze. Meg was very dissappointed she didn't get a medal BUT she did great. She knocked 8 seconds off her time by the end of the afternoon. She's about 2 seconds from a bronze.  I'm sure we'll give it another try.

quick vid of the kids racing -


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Spill it. What was your time? :lol:

the infamous johnnypoach was the starter!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice Gary!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice vid Gary!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Spill it. What was your time? :lol:
> 
> the infamous johnnypoach was the starter!



i didn't run the gates. I was going to but then as i was signing up the kids i figured it was 50/50 Megan would crash and the day would be cut short.  I'll give it a try next time.

I saw that was JP in the booth.. I mentioned to Jake that the starter was one of the guys @ last year's B or B. Jake said that he'd riden the chairlift earlier in the day with JP (not knowing who he was). Jake then told me that JP spent the chair ride on the phone with SteveO (had to be powhunter) talking about mash potato bumps :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Ha ha...yea I get those calls frequently


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Long, fun day at the Institution. Arrive about 8:45 with my oldest and my neighbor and his never-ever daughter. We got her set up with her 1st time lesson and rentals. We tried to get her accustomed to just slipping around on the snow with mixed results. Once then lesson started at 10, my daughter, neighbor and I were off to cruise the hill. Hit Tom's, Canyon and Nor'easter. I dipped into the Ex bumps each time. Still firm and sugary, but no real ice.

Later in the morning, my wife showed up with our youngest and we all skied around mixing it up with runs at Sunnyside (lift 3 was a zoo) and the main mountain. Around noon, the Ex bumps morphed into epic slush. Too flat and crowded to really fly, but fun nonetheless. Hooked up for a few runs with my neighbor and MrMagic in the early afternoon. Noreaster to Ex, then Gunny, then Nor'easter to Ex. A beer break, saw gmcunni in the lodge, then back out for a few more runs. We didn't leave until after 4 pm.

My little 4 year old was on fire. She's no longer skiing with the edgie-wedgie and is ripping up the Tom's trails. She was cranking down the hill growling and screaming with joy. Everyone we passed was laughing. She even dipped into the bumps a few times sans edgie-wedgie. She just wanted to keep going, but it was time to bail. All in all, an awesome day. Beautiful weather. A little cooler than I thought it would be, but the snow did soften and the wind let up from time to time. Place was really busy for a Sunday. Good for the mountain!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

Did any of you see that little girl in the peach or pink color jacket with off white pants ripping the Ex bumps? See was roughly 7-10 years old and was doing top to bottom runs doing nice turns and absorbing the bumps!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Didn't see her. But that's awesome.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't see her either, but I did see a young dude ripping up the Ex bumps a week or two ago.  Pretty impressive zipperline skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> . . but I did see a young dude ripping up the Ex bumps a week or two ago.  Pretty impressive zipperline skiing.



that was me. i look much younger than i really am


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

a little birdie just told me the EX bumps are no more.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> a little birdie just told me the EX bumps are no more.



Special Olympics this weekend, they usually set up on Ex


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Special Olympics this weekend, they usually set up on Ex



yup, that and a senior's race.. oh, wait, i might qualify for the senior's race.. need to check that out


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> a little birdie just told me the EX bumps are no more.



Yeah, it's unfortunate, but necessary.  Like Jeff said, that space was needed for other events in the next week or so.  They were fun while they lasted though...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Hoping Gunny gets started this week. If so, Ex is totally off my radar anyway, but it was fun while skiing with the kids.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hoping Gunny gets started this week. If so, Ex is totally off my radar anyway, but it was fun while skiing with the kids.



It'll be happening soon, I think. :beer:


----------

